# Amrit Wela



## Archived_Member16 (Nov 17, 2005)

*AMRIT WELA*

"Amritweal Sach Nao Wadiayee Wichar" (2)

Guru Nanak says that Amrit Wela (the ambrosial hour of dawn) is best to meditate on His Holy Name, His greatness and to win His pleasure and blessing. Gurbani again says :

"Babiha Amrit Welai Boliya Tan Dar Sun Pukar" (1225)

The chatriks' (Babiha Bird) cry in the morning ambrosial hours penetrates the Divine Portal.

Gurbani further ordains :
"Har Dhan Rattan Javehar Manik Har Dhanai Naal
Amrit Welai Wattai Har Bhaghti Har Live Laayee.
"Har Dhan Amrit Welae Wattae Ka Bijya Bhagat
Khai Kharach Rahae Nikhutai Nahin". (734)

The Ambrosial hour that is Amrit Wela is the appropriate sowing season for the devotees of God to form the Divine Wealth. The devotees expend this Divine wealth sown in the appropriate sowing season of Ambrosial hour without exhaustion.

Guru Sahib describes about the way of life of Gursikh in the Gurbani as such ;
Gur Satgur Ka Jo Sikh Akhaai So Bhalke Uth Har Naam Dhiyawai.
Udham Kare Bhalke Parbhati Isnan Kare Amritsar Naawai.
Updes Guru Har Har Jap Jaape Sabh Kilwikh Pap Dokh Leh Jaawai.
Phir Chare Diwas Gurbani Gaawai Behndean Uthdean Har Naam Dhiyawai.
Jo Sas Giras Dhiyae Mera Har Har So Gur Sikh Guru Man Bhaawai.
Jis No Dyal Howai Mera Soami Tis Gursikh Guru Updesh Sunawai.
Jan Nanak Dhur Mange Tis Gur Sikh Ki Jo Aap Jape Awreh Naam Japaawai. (305)

In the above Shabad, Guru Sahib has used the word 'Bhalke' obviously meaning the next day. The next day starts after mid-night. Those who are absorbingly devoted to Naam Simran and have time, they get up after midnight, have bath and get themselves immersed in meditation on the Divine Name. But for worldly people, Amrit Wela begins at least three hours before the sunrise. Satguru says :
"Chauthai Pehar Sabah Kai Surtean Upjai Chao.
Tina Daryawa Seon Dosti Mana Mukh Sacha Nao." (146)

The persons spiritually awakened in God, are inspired with joy in the fourth quart at early dawn i.e. Amrit Wela. They have love with the rivers/streams have their bath, join Sat Sang and the Holy Name is always in their mind on their tongue.

"Uth Isnan Karoh Parbhatae Soae Har Aradhae
Bikhrae Dao Langhawai Mera Satguru
Sukh Sehj Seti Ghar Jatae". (1185)

Gurbani says :
By rising at dawn (three hours before sunrise) taking bath, and going to bed supplicating the Almighty Lord, The holy Perceplor grants success even in awkward throws and one returns home in serene joy with the blessing of the Almighty.

Bhai Nand Lal Ji, a close disciple of Gur Gobind Singh Ji, writes the importance of Amritwela in Rehatnama as :
"Pratehkal Satsang Na Jawai
Tankhah Dar Who Wadda Kahawai." (Bhai Nanad Lal Ji)

Bhai Nand Lal Ji says that a sikh who does not get up early in the morning or Amrit Wela and does not attend Satsang is a great defaulter (tankhaya)

Shabad Guru
When the sidhas (the yogic ascetics who have attained the power of miracles but not the Divine within) confronted Guru Nanak Dev Ji with the question :
"Teraa Kawan Guru Jis Ka Toon Chela." (942)

Who is your Divine Master and whose disciple you are then Guru ji answered thus :
"Shabad Guru Surat Dhun Chela" (943)

The Divine Word pervading the universe is my Divine Master and the devoted mind is the true disciple. During his life time Guru Nanak Dev Ji always preached the concept of Shabad Guru. Thus the Divine Word, Shabad Guru is above the worldly body of the Guru that is the Divine Word is the Guru and not the body.

Guru Gobind Singh Ji says :
"Aad Ant Ekai Awtara Soi Guru Samajheo Hamara." (Pakshahi 10)

It is imperative that Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji is Shabad Guru and the worldly body is not the Guru.

http://www.sikhunity.com/AMRW.HTM


----------

